

ShowHN: Weekend project analyzes gendered language - cllns
https://github.com/cllns/demasc

======
cllns
Moved this to a more accurate name (genderstat)
<https://github.com/cllns/genderstat>

------
cllns
This is what I worked on this afternoon. Let me know if you have any
suggestions or comments!

------
zoidb
i'm not sure if there is something similar for ruby but have you checked out
nltk? <http://nltk.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/doc/book/ch06.html>

~~~
cllns
That's really cool! Definitely a lot more sophisticated than my approach.
Maybe at some point I'll do something like that. For now I plan to add
functionality to crawl websites first.

